# 2009 SuperSix Hi-Mod - When Will Price Drop???



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Any idea when LBSs will be dropping prices on the 2009 Cannondale SuperSix in anticipation of the 2010's?


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Check this thread. 

I ordered up a white 56 Super back at the end of April, and was told it would ship on the 15th. Last week, the rep responded that the program had "blown up," the frames are backordered and mine would ship on the 30th. It is less clear whether they're increasing production in response to the increased demand. 

I have all the parts ready to go, and can't wait to document the build.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Chexcaliber:

I hope Cannondale comes through for you. It's not everyday that you can buy a top of the line frameset for 50% off the retail price. Let us know when the ride is operational. 

CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

order a black one and you'll get it faster

Starnut


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

2009 or 2010, that is the question? I am assuming that the geometry on the 2010s will be the same as the 2009s, with the 2010s being a little lighter and a little stiffer. I will be interested to see how Cannondale prices and specs the new bikes.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*CAAD9 to SuperSix HM comparison*

Just how much lighter, stiffer, and smoother riding is a 2009 Super HM compared to a CAAD9, assuming both have C'dale's SL cranksets/BB and the CAAD9 has the Easton EC90SL fork?
Thanks,


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

jtferraro said:


> Just how much lighter, stiffer, and smoother riding is a 2009 Super HM compared to a CAAD9, assuming both have C'dale's SL cranksets/BB and the CAAD9 has the Easton EC90SL fork?
> Thanks,


Umm I would say "4".
4 seems about the right number.

I heard that they will not be increasing production and that they did the promo to get rid of unassembled frame bits before they start on the '10's. Once those are gone, their gone. Orders will be filled based on a first come first serve basis. That's just what I heard.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Yup, heard the same...


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Starnut, thanks for the tip. You're a great resource for this board. I think I'll wait it out for the white frame, though. I just like it better.

I'm confident that C'dale will come through on these frames.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Any idea how long the promo is going for/when it will end? Is any Authorized Cannondale dealer able to provide the promo price?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Until they run out of materials, size 48 is already sold out.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

I ordered a black 56cm through my LBS on Monday (June 1st) and they said I'll have it in about three weeks.

Can't wait to build it up. What a deal!!!

There's also a certain pride in knowing that these are the last of the true "Made in the USA" frames. 

I can't knock C'Dale for trying to stay competitive though. Hard to stay in a market when you're paying $30 an hour in PA and your competition is paying $3 an hour in Tiawan. 

Sad but true.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Still waiting for mine to arrive, ordered a 50cm black version on 05/11.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

If it's taking that long it likely means that they had to build it. No idea on time lines on Cannondale's carbon bikes, but I would think that it is a least a two week process when you factor in painting and such. Think a week for shipping, a week to even start the build, and you are already at 4 weeks. You still have a ways to go yet before you'll see it. I ordered mine about a week after you did. I don't expect to see it till July at the earliest.


----------



## LilGasPasser (Apr 28, 2008)

I ordered a white '09 SuperSix 58cm around May 10th. I've been riding it for about a week now, so mine took just about 3 weeks...

It's worth the wait; it is SO worth the wait. I've not posted pictures b.c all my free time has spent riding it, not photographing it


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Dunno if its different, but my warrentied Supersix 54cm frame came in about 2 weeks was ordered mid May, now Im waiting on my Hollowgram SI's + Ceramic BB till mid june.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You might have to wait a bit longer for the Si crank.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> You might have to wait a bit longer for the Si crank.


 Cannondale rep told me 2nd week in June black cranks should be out, and silver was available now. The lousey part sorta of is he said bb was on back order till aug, and ceramic would be available in june. Well see what happens.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Devastator:

Keep a look out on Ebay, I often see someone selling various parts for the Hollowgram cranksets. You do not need to buy the Cannondale ceramic bearings. There are plenty of other options. Enduro sells a grade 10 steering bearing assembly and also sells a hybrid counter part (Enduro Zero). You could also buy Ceramic Speed and use a full Ceramic bearing assembly (Ceramic bearing and races). A set of hybrid bearings $60-$130. A set off full Ceramic Bearings $250-$300 (perhaps more). There's always the full steel option for about $30-$40 (maybe less).


CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

DId you run it by Starnut and see if he has any on hand inventory for the BB & bearing ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

If you are asking me, then no. My order has already been placed.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am happy to see that Cannondale is again offering the SL cranks in the brushed aluminum finish. I didn't really like them in the black anodized finish (nice but rather ordinary looking).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just received the confirmation frame shipped out today from PA, be here by next Friday.

48cm & 50cm frame sold out.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

My 56 cm shipped today. Delivery is scheduled Friday, but I'm moving Saturday. No riding for me until next week.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

*Cannondale Just Lost a Customer for Life*

Just called my LBS to check on my order status. I ordered a 56cm a little over two weeks ago and put $1K down to make sure. C'Dale said I'd have it by the third week in June. 

LBS called the C'Dale Rep and they said "sorry, we're not making those anymore." No explaination on why I lost out on the order...nothing.

So no SuperSix for me. 

And no more Cannondales either. This would have been my fifth.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

ianewk said:


> So no SuperSix for me.
> 
> And no more Cannondales either. This would have been my fifth.



Oh just you wait! When the 2012 SS's come out and they blowout the reamaining '11's at half off let's see if you change your tune then.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you have every reason to be upset. But things happen for a reason. I have a 2008 SS and passed on the 2009 because I didn’t see much of a difference between the two models. I know the 2009 frameset is supposed to be lighter and a little stiffer than the 2008, but my 2008 is already under 15 pounds fully equipped and plenty stiff enough for me, plus I like the looks of the 2008 better. I also want to check out the new models for 2010, which are supposed to mark a big improvement over the earlier SSs. My guess is that once the 2010 SSs become available in July, you will see the prices drop on the 2009s, and you will be able to pick one up on eBay or Craigslist for a very good price.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that but I got mine today, you might want to contact Starnut and see if he has any extra frame for sale.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll fully admit my post was made with the sting of a fresh cut, but after a very hard group ride last night complete with a driving rain storm (that part I actually love) and a good night's sleep...I'm still a little pissed.

It wasn't like this was a bike to sit in the garage and get ridden every once in a while, it was supposed to be my primary race rig. I sold my SystemSix back to a teammate in San Antonio after moving to Ohio and switching squads. I'm only a lowly Cat 3 but I race every weekend plus the occasional weekday crit when I can. I'm scheduled for nine more races in June alone.



Bluechip said:


> Oh just you wait! When the 2012 SS's come out and they blowout the reamaining '11's at half off let's see if you change your tune then.


I really do like the 2010s, especially in the raw carbon, but what I certainly won't be doing is waiting another year for a new race rig. And I really won't be waiting for 2011s!

Time to find a new frame. And okay...it might be a Cannondale, I was being a bit of drama queen. I admit it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you look at Ebay ? Or you could wait for year end model sale from Cannondale and saving up to 50% off MSRP. Ask LBS and see if what they can do in your case since deposit was taken and it's their fault not to follow up with the order with Cannondale.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Have you look at Ebay ? Or you could wait for year end model sale from Cannondale and saving up to 50% off MSRP. Ask LBS and see if what they can do in your case since deposit was taken and it's their fault not to follow up with the order with Cannondale.


I've been on eBay every day for about a month.

BUT.....

I just got off the phone with the LBS. They worked it out with the rep who tracked down a frame at another shop in PA. They had a 56cm in stock and are shipping it to me.

So happy ending!!! I get my 2009 SS after all! Yay!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

ianewk said:


> I've been on eBay every day for about a month.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> ...


Thats great news dude, congrats. I love happy endings.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Well that is the least they can do you for, post some pix when the bike is complete. 
I will drop my off to the shop and have them build it for me.
Super Six with Super Record 11 ( compact version )
System Six Record 10 spd ( Triple version )


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Well that is the least they can do you for, post some pix when the bike is complete.
> I will drop my off to the shop and have them build it for me.
> Super Six with Super Record 11 ( compact version )
> System Six Record 10 spd ( Triple version )


Thats awesome dude. My super is gona be basically a 08 System 3 parts on super + Hollowgram + ceramic bearings. Im thinking about gettin Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL for it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Stay away from R Sys wheels for now, Cosmic is a very good set, I'm running 05 SL & 08 SL on both bike.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

ianewk said:


> Just called my LBS to check on my order status. I ordered a 56cm a little over two weeks ago and put $1K down to make sure. C'Dale said I'd have it by the third week in June.
> 
> LBS called the C'Dale Rep and they said "sorry, we're not making those anymore." No explaination on why I lost out on the order...nothing.


Curious - what color did you order?

Thanks,


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Stay away from R Sys wheels for now, Cosmic is a very good set, I'm running 05 SL & 08 SL on both bike.


I read I think it was on velonews that they were testing 2nd gen R-Sys and they broke a skewer which resulted in a critical failure of the wheel. You could see the kevlar weeve in the wheel. Plus Im a tri guy so you gotta follow the aero trumps weight scheme.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't wait!

It's getting built up with the Record Pro Red that's on my Moots and my Zipp 404 tubies.

Ritchey carbon stem and h-bars and Thomson Masterpiece seatpost.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is my spec and the bike should be ready for pick up next week and my old stuffs Record 10 spd will be place on System Six. 

Super Record 11 50/34 12/27 cassette
Ritchey Super prologic II carbon bar
Mavic Ksyrium SL
USE carbon seat post
Aliante carbon seat


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

ianewk said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> It's getting built up with the Record Pro Red that's on my Moots and my Zipp 404 tubies.
> 
> Ritchey carbon stem and h-bars and Thomson Masterpiece seatpost.


Sounds good, but you didn't answer my question - what color??


----------



## ianewk (Sep 28, 2006)

jtferraro said:


> Sounds good, but you didn't answer my question - what color??


Black.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Interesting*

Interesting, Ian. I too have a black one on order. I was told, if I had ordered white, that Cannondale couldn't guarantee delivery, so I ordered black (and was happy w/my choice), but now I'm still hearing I may not see it. More info my other thread.

Thanks,


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Do you guys name your bikes? If so what is the name of your new Supersix or any other bikes for that matter?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ianewk said:


> Black.


Same as this one ?


----------

